# Columbia College Chicago Producing



## rob0683 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey,

Has anyone interviewed in person with CCC for grad producing?  If so, what interview questions have they asked?

I am interviewing on Thursday and want to be prepared.  Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 6, 2011)

I just declined my interview invite with them. hope that gives you better chances. good luck.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Balawadhi,

Why did you decide to decline the interview?

Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 6, 2011)

I got accepted at CalArts and have an interview with UCLA


----------



## Rogers Langdon (Mar 8, 2011)

I got rejected by CCC, received my letter today. Anyway, I'm wondering if you guys could share what you included in your portfolios, the nature of your personal statements and your thesis idea (details not necessary). I'd especially love to hear from you Balawadhi since you also got accepted into Calarts. I'm only asking so I can know how to submit a better application next time.


----------



## rob0683 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Rogers,

For my personal statement I elaborated on my work experience since graduating from Undergrad.  For the photo project I made a 12 shot photo journal comedy piece about mining gold.  

I'm not really sure what you're referring to about the Thesis piece.  

The final essay was in regards to critiquing the Columbia College film. I had mixed feelings about it.

rob@timesinfinity.net if you have any more questions.  I hope I've helped!

-Rob


----------



## Rogers Langdon (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for replying, Rob. Good luck with your interview. 

I think it's pointless sweating a rejection. Not everything is meant to be. Will let it go.


----------



## balawadhi (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Rogers,
not sure i remember the one for CCC that closely since i applied because they waived the fees (international student). I applied to couple schools and got in some big and small ones and got rejected by other big and small ones. to be honest I don't think there is a formula. I really think they divide them and pass them to certain faculty as piles and that is the first stage so it depends what "the one person" thinks of you.
I remember besides the 4 short films i made, i added some photographs to my ccc application.


----------

